# Megophrys breeding project



## calv07 (Mar 8, 2010)

After months of searching (years in the case of the females) I have managed to build up a group of Megophrys nasuta (3:3) (Special thanks to Bruce and Toby for helping me obtain the frogs). All the animals are established and in great condition. I am, in the next couple of weeks, going to have a crack at breeding this species. I know Toby (phelsumafarmer) has had some success with these frogs so I have read his breeding article in reptilia magazine to get some hints and tips. I am planning on turning a koi vat into a large rain chamber and will also have a drainage system in place to re create the "flash flood" effect that Toby recommends in his article. I am ridiculously excited about breeding these frogs as they have been my favorite amphibian species since forever. The males are very vocal at the moment and seem as though they are going to be up for the task.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

thats awesome, best of luck with them!


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ha bring it on Calv,love the idea of someone making their dreams happen,fascinating to the 'nth'for me and best of luck with this...thanks for posting,
Stu


----------



## calv07 (Mar 8, 2010)

soundstounite said:


> Ha bring it on Calv,love the idea of someone making their dreams happen,fascinating to the 'nth'for me and best of luck with this...thanks for posting,
> Stu


Fascinating to the what?


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Calv youre not going to believe this but ive just bred these..
nar just kidding but i have been offered some recently. :whistling2:
Good luck with them hope you get them breeding

On another note got some poolfrog spawn in the greenhouse last week, theyve just started wriggling now :2thumb:

Richie


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

calv07 said:


> Fascinating to the what?


 n'th, n'th degree erm infinity..ie seeing how one goes about breeding any phib,that requires depth of thought,and the mechanics to bring this about,how one solves these problems,i find,beyond, utterly absorbing,does that make sense? God knows where the n'th comes from ...think its a scientific term?i used it without thought,on auto pilot, trying to do to much
Stu


----------



## calv07 (Mar 8, 2010)

richie.b said:


> Calv youre not going to believe this but ive just bred these..
> nar just kidding but i have been offered some recently. :whistling2:
> Good luck with them hope you get them breeding
> 
> ...


Was gunna say lol. As far as I know only one person has bred these in the UK.

Its all a bit quiet in my glass house on the breeding front which is a bit disappointing....although saying that some of the ponds are pretty over grown so there could be spawn in there. Good work with the pool frogs.


----------



## calv07 (Mar 8, 2010)

soundstounite said:


> n'th, n'th degree erm infinity..ie seeing how one goes about breeding any phib,that requires depth of thought,and the mechanics to bring this about,how one solves these problems,i find,beyond, utterly absorbing,does that make sense? God knows where the n'th comes from ...think its a scientific term?i used it without thought,on auto pilot, trying to do to much
> Stu


ah I see, i'm with you. Yeah, should be interesting. I really enjoy breeding species that require a bit of work. Most of the individuals you see of this species that are in the hobby are WC so would be great to get some CB animals out there. Will of course put pics up as and when things develop.


----------



## kezzbag (Jan 16, 2011)

good luck huni...they look really pretty frogs


----------



## gullywhippet (Jul 7, 2010)

looking good mate,hope it happens for ya


----------



## steven_law (Nov 1, 2009)

keep us all updated with this :2thumb:


----------



## steven_law (Nov 1, 2009)

i may have some interesting reading on these for you, if you pm me you email address i will send it to you unless some one can tell me how to load up a pdf file.


----------



## calv07 (Mar 8, 2010)

The Megophrys are going in their rain chamber tonight. Very excited. My house is going to sound like a Malaysian Forest for weeks!!


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

calv07 said:


> The Megophrys are going in their rain chamber tonight. Very excited. My house is going to sound like a Malaysian Forest for weeks!!


 Best 'o' luck:2thumb:


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Good luck with this mate......Cant wait to see the results.:2thumb:


----------



## calv07 (Mar 8, 2010)

Going to have to delay the breeding for a little bit. I have completely underestimated how high these frogs can jump. I had a koi VAT (admittedly not the deepest) set up as a rain chamber and some of them completely cleared the sides lol I would have put money on them not being able to jump out. Back to the drawing board!!


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Bugger Calv! Back to the drawing board!


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Just whack a makeshift lid over it, they'll probably breed better in the dark anyway


----------



## calv07 (Mar 8, 2010)

Saedcantas said:


> Just whack a makeshift lid over it, they'll probably breed better in the dark anyway


Potentially that is something I could do but the koi VAT is pretty wide and there and lots of pipes and leads in the way. It is looking as though I have sourced something suitable (escape proof) so we shall see how we go.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Try looking for Correx sheeting (also "Coroplast") it's a double layered corrugated plastic sheeting that we use for exactly this type of job here at the Zoo.

You might be able to get it from B&Q, Wickes or sign shops.

P.S: Just chop it into two sides using a jigsaw to slot around the pipework etc.


----------



## calv07 (Mar 8, 2010)

Saedcantas said:


> Try looking for Correx sheeting (also "Coroplast") it's a double layered corrugated plastic sheeting that we use for exactly this type of job here at the Zoo.
> 
> You might be able to get it from B&Q, Wickes or sign shops.
> 
> P.S: Just chop it into two sides using a jigsaw to slot around the pipework etc.


Thanks, I shall have a look at that. Pretty sure I can fit in a trip to B&Q over the weekend.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Sorry to bump up such an old topic but was there a happy ending with this?


----------

